# Selling Bettas



## Jumpman808 (Jul 20, 2011)

If there are any breeders that are selling Bettas hit me up I maybe interested and would ship to Maui Hawaii.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I will be breeding bettas and selling the babys soon I hope... If the breed attempt finaly works. he's in the thread, New member of my betta family!
The female has markings like his too.


----------



## Jumpman808 (Jul 20, 2011)

Sure just let me know how it turns out


----------

